# degut



## mymy

¡Hola de nou!

Un altre exercici més. ( Avui estic feinera). En aquest s'han de corregir els errors ortogràfics, lèxics i gramaticals pero us pose només el meu dubte.

_Dic açò perquè crec que s'ha suïcidat per això. *No degut a forces *obscures si no per la indiferència de la gent._

El que he resaltat ho dona com incorrecte.  La resposta es: "No a causa" o "Per forces obscures". Però he buscat aquest verb i "degut" sí que existeix, aleshores perquè és incorrecte.

Us agraeixo gaire que m'aclariu aquestes cosetes, pot ser són molt senzilles però sols quan un les sap.


----------



## gica

Xiqueta, *degut* és el participi del verb *deure*. Fins ací, tot correcte. La construcció *degut a* és calcada de l'espanyol (debido a). En català diem "a causa de", tal com has trobat corregit. L'altra variant que has escrit, "no per forces obscures", també és correcte. Salutacions!


----------



## gica

Volia dir *correcta*, perdó.


----------



## mymy

Xiquet, gràcies per la teua resposta. Salutacions!


----------



## lluna2016

Hola, seguint aquest fil. 
Tinc aquesta frase que m'han dit que és incorrecta:
Aixó s'ha degut a causa de dos factors. Habia posat s'ha donat però tampoc és correcte. 
Això es causa de dos factors? no em sona be...

Gràcies


----------



## Agró

Aixó s'ha degut a causa de dos factors.

Ja tenim el verb "deure"; sobra, per tant, "causa de".


----------



## gvergara

I no pot ésser _*per *causa de_ en comptes de _a causa de_?


----------



## Dymn

Ambdues són correctes, però _a causa de _és més freqüent, al meu parer.


----------



## Rocío del Bosque

Parece ser que ahora sí se pude decir "degut a" en catalán. Antes era incorrecto.

Copiado y pegado de Optimot:

*Fitxa 38/6*
*Títol*
*És correcte 'degut a' en català? *
*Nova gramàtica *
*Resposta*
L'expressió _degut a_ es pot utilitzar com a locució causal, equivalent a 'a causa de' o 'perquè', seguida d'un sintagma nominal o d'una oració encapçalada per _el fet que_. Per exemple:

_La festa es va suspendre degut a la pluja._
_Degut al fet que s'esperava mal temps, va caure el nombre de reserves hoteleres._

Altres locucions amb el mateix significat són _a causa de_, _gràcies a_, _per culpa de_, _per raó de_, _perquè_ o _ja que_. Per exemple: _La festa es va suspendre per culpa de la pluja_ o_ a causa de la pluja _o _per raó de la pluja_.

A banda d'aquesta expressió, el mot _degut, deguda_, com a participi del verb _deure_, també pot expressar causa. En aquest cas, acompanya sempre un altre verb, concorda amb un nom anterior al qual es refereix i pot anar seguit de la preposició _a_. Per exemple:

_El vessament del combustible va ser degut al xoc._
_La victòria va ser deguda a la bona planificació._
_Els mals resultats han estat deguts a la falta de temps._


Fins a la publicació de la _Gramàtica de la llengua catalana_ de l'IEC de l'any 2016, la locució causal _degut a _no era acceptada per la normativa.


----------

